# [HOWTO] - Password protect files and/or folders?



## themacko (Nov 11, 2001)

I've got some personal files, ie passwords, quicken data, etc.  that I would like to 'lock' with a password.  Is there anyway to lock a folder/dir with a password or something?

I know I can just logoff or activate the screensave, but I'd rather not have to do that.  Call me lazy.


----------



## simX (Nov 11, 2001)

Apple hasn't implemented Folder Action Scripts OR Encryption via its encryption utility, so as it is, it doesn't seem like you can do it via the MacOS itself... I'm sure there are multiple utilities that do it though -- just go to www.versiontracker.com/macosx and search for "encrypt" or something like that.


----------



## themacko (Nov 12, 2001)

cool, thanks for the idea


----------



## Asimis (Nov 13, 2001)

Try using the Get info dialog. Chosse privileges and for the last two options select none.


----------



## Scotty (Nov 16, 2001)

Hey!  What a great tip.  I just tried this out, and it's a great way to securely backup.  Excellent idea, I can't thank you enough!!!

Good thinking, or should I say Thinking Different?

Scotty


----------



## uoba (Jun 19, 2002)

Lame secure @ versiontracker.

A freeware password protection for folders, very small, very clean, and usable for day-to-day folder protection.


----------



## Wayn1214 (Jan 1, 2009)

DO NOT USE LAME SECURE!!!!

I tried this and it CORRUPTED my entire folder, after looking into I found that this has happend to about 20% of lame secure users at one time or another! Though apple showed some short sitedness when it came to protecting your folders there is a VERY simple and effective method, and get this, it's portable and VERY simple to use/create!

Using a "disc image" you can create an incredibly secure and effective protected file. Using the disc image method you essentially create a hypothetical CD that your computer recognizes and can only be accessed via a pass word. One of the greatest advantages of a disc image is that it can store as many folders as needed and can be emailed/down loaded to a USB or CD and moved to a different computer (and will always need a pass word even if moved). So far I have not found anyway to break into a disc image, making it an awesome way to store confidential word documents, other important passwords and, you know, whatever you like ;-). 

-here is a site that will show you how to create a disc image, if it is not completely thorough you can simply google search "mac, creating a disc image" and you will get a  bountiful amount of links! 
"http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1578"


----------



## elander (Jan 2, 2009)

You can also use the Keychain Manager to store protected notes. That's what I do to store important information that I don't want others to have access to.


----------



## fryke (Jan 2, 2009)

This thread is very old.


----------



## ora (Jan 2, 2009)

EDIT - oops, old thread, sorry!


----------



## Wayn1214 (Jan 2, 2009)

Though the link i sent will tell you this, the former poster is correct, you should make sure when creating a disc image that you UN-CHECK the add to keychain box when creating your password. This will enusre that no one has access to your pass word and therefore your files. However this does mean that if you forget your pass word say bye bye to your files. I STRONGLY suggest keeping a list of passwords in a locked box, or desk shelf, (try only to use 1 master password for you important files, this will avoid mixups!).


----------



## Wayn1214 (Jan 2, 2009)

ya dmn it old thread,,,,


----------



## Wayn1214 (Jan 2, 2009)

Though the link i sent will tell you this, the former poster is correct, you should make sure when creating a disc image that you UN-CHECK the add to keychain box when creating your password. This will enusre that no one has access to your pass word and therefore your files. However this does mean that if you forget your pass word say bye bye to your files. I STRONGLY suggest keeping a list of passwords in a locked box, or desk shelf, (try only to use 1 master password for you important files, this will avoid mixups!).


----------



## Wayn1214 (Jan 2, 2009)

k sry i have no idea y i cant avoid posting on this thread lol, please ignore my past comments :/


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jan 2, 2009)

Wayn1214 said:


> ...when creating a disc image that you UN-CHECK the add to keychain box when creating your password. This will enusre that no one has access to your pass word and therefore your files.


If you add a password to your keychain, then that means that only your user account can access and use that password.

If you are sharing a user account with someone else, then you've got bigger security problems than needing to put files in an encrypted disk image.

User accounts are not meant to be shared, and adding a password to your keychain is _never_ a security risk, with the exception of the situation where you're letting someone else use your user account -- which is silly, counter-intuitive to the whole "multi-user" setup that is Mac OS X, and (pardon my being blunt), just downright stupid.

You could, of course, pick a good password for your user account, store your files inside your home folder (not inside an encrypted disk image), quit sharing your user account with other users, and achieve the exact same level of security as making an encrypted disk image -- albeit with _much_ less effort and hassle.



> (try only to use 1 master password for you important files, this will avoid mixups!).


Also a very, very stupid way to achieve security.  If that one password is compromised, then everything you've protected with that password has been compromised.  Always, always, always, always use different passwords everywhere.  Then, store them in the keychain with a secure note, and quit sharing your user account with other users.  You don't share underwear with them -- don't share your other private things as well.


----------



## qamarjrk (Jan 8, 2009)

I would like to know how to join two partition. I have MAC OS X has two partition.

Macintosh HD (43.0 GB) and Untitled (31.2 GB)

I would like to convert into one full partion only. Any step by step help will be higly appreciated.

Thank you

Qamarjrk


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jan 8, 2009)

This is not the correct section of the forum to post questions.  The HOW-TO forum is for posting HOW-TO tutorials, not asking HOW-TO do something.  Think of it this way: the HOW-TO forum is for people who already know how to do something and want to post a step-by-step instructing others how to do the same.  On the other hand, if a user wants to ask HOW-TO do something, their only business in this section of the forum is searching -- not posting a question asking HOW-TO do something.  The other forum sections are for questions.  This one is not, unless you have a specific question about a HOW-TO that has already been posted.

Also, your question has nothing to do with this thread.  This thread is about password protecting files and folders.  Your question is about partitions on a drive.  Your best bet would be to do the following:

1) Search the forum (a couple of times, with different search strings) to see if someone else has already had a similar question answered.  That way, you don't have to post at all -- your question is already answered.

2) If no results come from step 1, then create a new thread in the appropriate forum section for your question's topic.  The appropriate forum section can easily be found by reading the forum section's description and seeing if your question fits the criteria.


----------

